# Ice fishing Vexilar for summer fishing



## HeavyF150 (Dec 5, 2005)

Has anyone ever used their ice fishing Vexilar or similar flasher for summer duty on the boat? I have a Vexilar FL series flasher that I picked up this past winter for ice fishing and was wondering how it would work for walleye fishing in the Detroit river. I already have a depth/fish finder on my 14ft Mirrocraft, but would like to use the flasher after I saw how well it worked this past winter. What I'm wondering is if I can just use the ice ducer I already have rather than buy another transducer for it. I suppose the length of cable for the ducer would be my biggest problem, and maybe a way to temporarily fasten it to something. I thought about making some sort of "arm" to hold it over the side of the boat and still use the float that the ice ducer uses. Has anyone else tried this, or am I out in left field with this one?


----------



## DetroitIron (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm sitting here thinking out loud about the same thing. I have a Marcum I bought last winter and thinking of using it on my 14 foot boat. I called Marcum and they said you can actually use the ducer to "shine" throug the aluminum boat hull; they said to use a little vaseline between the ducer and the bottom of the boat. 

They mentioned it would be used mostly for depth and bottom determination, they didn't mention too many guys using it for summer jigging. 

But, damnit, that is what I was thinking of using it for - vertically jigging off the side of the boat, and watching the "takers" come up for my offering!


Has anyone used one of these for jigging in the summer?


----------



## deadduck12 (Jan 15, 2004)

I used my vex last year perch fishing on the saginaw bay and walleye jigging in the river. The only problem was getting used to the constant moving up and down from waves and boat motion.


----------



## javelin (Sep 17, 2005)

My Lowrance on the front of my bass boat died over the winter and I put my vex up front and mounted the transducer on my trolling motor. It works AWESOME! I had planned on getting a new Lowrance for up front, however after several trips out I found the vex to serve the same purpose just as efficiently. I'm going to leave it on for the summer and continue to evaluate it. I'll let you know if my opinion changes.


----------



## ALLEYES (May 5, 2006)

Should work great. Flashers is what everybody used to use before the came out with Paper and LCD graphs.


----------



## ted stehney (Jun 1, 2004)

My Vex does double duty. Great for ice fishing, and also used on Canadian trips. I purchased another transducer that has a suction cup for attaching to the transom. Works great!


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

You can slip the iceducer down into a piece of PVC pipe to make a holder. Use the bottom lock feature to keep the display from going up and down.


----------



## FISH21 (Mar 13, 2004)

I bought a marcum lx-3 last winter and now have it mounted on my 14 ft boat. I got the puck transducer and mounted it to my trolling motor. It works great, when I was fishing the river I could see my jig underneath while I was jigging it, you just have to stay directly underneath the transducer which is kind of hard in moving water.


----------



## fishwiz (Oct 18, 2005)

I also use mine for double duty, It up front in the summer
I just put a different transducer on the trolling motor, works
great...


----------



## Whiteriver River Rat (Apr 26, 2006)

I have a ice fishing Vexilar. Went to Gander Mnt. and got a boat rigging outfit for it


----------



## bucknuts33 (Mar 5, 2006)

Mine works well with both ice-ducer and alumaducer.Take it to Canada and the local reservoir.Can be a bit jumpy in heavier waves but other than that is great.


----------

